# Happy Birthday, Sammi



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Sam-Sam is two years young today! Gosh, I remember all too well the tense excitement of waiting for puppies to be born, and my elation when they finally came. I can't believe that was two years ago! Here's Sammi...











​
We love you Sammi!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What a cutie-beauty! I have always LOVED looking at Sammi Photos...he is wonderful...Happy Birthday Big Sammi! Please post more of the fam w/Sam!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy birthday pretty Sammi!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

hApPy BiRtHdAy!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*:birthday: Sammi! What a pretty, joyful, much loved birthday girl! *(Chagall sent you a cake.)


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

love his entrance in the first photo! worthy of all those late night hosts - you know, "heeeeere's sammi!"


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:musical-note: Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear SAMMI
Happy Birthday to YOU!!!! :musical-note:


resent::birthday:resent:

:love2:
MOLLY

P.S. Sammi, you are looking MARVELOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

:angel:She adores her "brothers", and comes running for playtime when the kids show up.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Awww. . . .what a handsome little guy! Happy Birthday, Sammi!!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

He's beautiful! Happy Birthday!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

KidWhisperer said:


> :angel:She adores her "brothers", and comes running for playtime when the kids show up.


lol! i though sammi was a boy! if it helps, my male lowchen is always referred to as "she" by everyone i meet. i have corrected some people tens of times. doesn't work. i think it's because he's a long-haired dog and i have for years kept him in a "lion" cut. so now my knee-jerk reaction is not to automatically refer to a long-haired dog as "she." 

sammi is beautiful no matter what!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Happy birthday!!!!! She is stunning!!

Wishing you MANY many many more happy years to come!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I love Sammi's face, so sweet, happy and friendly. Happy birthday!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday beautiful!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday Sammi !!! She has a great smile!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Sammi is a happy little doggie with a very sweet and loving temperament.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

:birthday: Sam! Hope you had a wonderful day! Such a beautiful poodle!

Sylvia& the girls!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wonderful! Happy Birthday Sammi!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Where does the time go? Two already!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

**

Thank you, Arreau! I love the birthday picture!!!


----------

